# Enda Kenny reminds Shane Ross of what he said about Fingleton



## Brendan Burgess (25 May 2011)

Enda Kenny did a good job in the Dáil yesterday. Shane Ross laughed it off, but he still has not explained why he had never criticised the Irish Nationwide or Michael Fingleton.

Ross was asked about it on Morning Ireland today, but just laughed it off.

The bit about The Irish Nationwide starts at 4.40 on this clip

[broken link removed]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 May 2011)

The RTE Player has the original piece here. It starts at 2.50 and lasts for around two minutes.

*Shane Ross* : I understand that she (Christine Lagarde) may change her mind when she changes her job. People often do that. 

  Could  I ask the Taoiseach if he would ask before he makes a decision what her position is and will be on corporate tax and  on a reduction of  our interest rate before he decides whether to support her candidature 

*Taoiseach*: You are actually right about people changing their views when they change jobs.  I knew  it would come around some time. I recall  on 28  March 2004 now Deputy Ross said “Michael Fingleton’s Irish Nationwide  published a cracking set of figures”.   And you went on to say  

  “All Fingleton’s figures are spectacular.  Pre tax profits  are up 20% and gross lending rose by  up 72%.”

  And you followed _that_ by this saying “I should have bought into Irish Nationwide. 
  Anyone who has a spare 20 grand might still have time to carpet bag. “


----------

